# C.auriculata



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Auriculata is consider a rare plant, always only small patch will be found. We were up sad becouse someone disclose the oldest site recently on the web, so we decided to check it out on this trip.

Thanks GOD, they still look good


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: C.Auriculata*

Here is the site we rediscovered, we're shock to found this big auriculata, measured more than 8".


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: C.Auriculata*

The spathe


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Why is this species rare? Over collecting?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Josh,

Thanks for the habitat pics!

The second locality seems to be in deep shade - in my experience, that's also the situation when you find very large submersed striolata.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Why is this species rare? Over collecting?


Not really. I would say its becouse of its distribution capability.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Kai Witte said:


> Hello Josh,
> 
> Thanks for the habitat pics!
> 
> The second locality seems to be in deep shade - in my experience, that's also the situation when you find very large submersed striolata.


light, current and nutrient are the factors.

Bullosa below was collected from high current river, but fully expose to sun


----------

